

An traffic-based alternative to copyright on the web. - amichail

You can copy web content -- even in its entirety -- so long as your copy gets less web traffic than the original.
======
olefoo
I would add a link back provision to that license.

~~~
Zev
Maybe that's the license? Kinda poorly explained though. And what happens if
the copy _does_ get more hits is the obvious question for me.

